# slumdog millionaire



## piedrahita

Quiero saber la definición de SLUMDOG MILLIONAIRE. Gracias


----------



## Txiri

contexto????????


----------



## fotochica

Slumdog Millionaire es el titulo de una peliculas. 
Slumdog es una persona que vive en el parte de la ciudad donde viven los pobres.


----------



## Cubanboy

*'De pobre a millonario'*, la gran ganadora de los Globos de Oro ...
11 Ene 2009 ... *De pobre a millonario (Slumdog Millionaire*, dir. Danny Boyle). MEJOR PELÍCULA - MUSICAL O COMEDIA Vicky Cristina Barcelona (dir. ...
www2.esmas.com/entretenimiento/cine/034173/66-entrega-globos-oro - hace 15 horas -


----------



## piedrahita

Gracias por las respuestas. 
Thanks for the answers.

Bye


----------



## iinnffooss

slum = barriada, suburbio
dog = perro

Excelente film, por cierto. Se ambienta en la India. ¿Es 'slumdog' una palabra que se utilice en general en todos los países de habla inglesa? Gracias.


----------



## Txiri

No por lo que yo vea.  ¨Dog¨es común en la jerga callejera de EE UU, para referirse a un amigo o a un enemigo.  

Tendré que ver esa película, parece interesante.


----------



## Acrux

Aquí *slumdog* significa 'un busca vida' o más simplemente 'un busca', como se dice en la jerga de Argentina.

Saludos

(La película es maravillosa!!!)


----------



## javiruz

Hi all; if still interested, according to urbandictionary.com, one of the meanings could be: "A slum dweller. 
A person who lives in a poor makeshift locality in extremely dirty conditions like a stray dog. 
A person who lives in an overcrowded and poor area of a city in which the housing is unplanned. A slum dweller. 
A person who lives in a poor makeshift locality in extremely dirty conditions like a stray dog. 
A person who lives in an overcrowded and poor area of a city in which the housing is unplanned. "

All the best


----------



## katiegrace892

"slumdog" is a term used in india to describe those of the lowest caste.  they are the street sweepers and things like that.

the movie is about a boy and a girl that fall in love. one is a "slumdog" the other is a millionaire... i'm not sure which is which because i havent seen the movie... hope this helps!!!--<3, katie


----------



## Haizuki

I think that a good translation to Peninsular Spanish would be 'perro callejero'.


----------



## david23med

but the question permanece it is used by american or english spoken people


----------



## almir

Imagino que se podría traducir por "*paria*"


----------



## jarena

No creo que haya una traducción literal al español ni que tenga un significado despectivo. La descripción que más se acerca a la palabra "slumdog" sería: individuo desvalido o desamparado social que vive en un barrio pobre.


----------



## Dario de Kansas

david23med said:


> but the question permanece it is used by american or english spoken people


 
Antes de que la película salió (came out?), nunca he oído el término.


----------



## bondia

iinnffooss said:


> slum = barriada, suburbio
> dog = perro
> 
> Excelente film, por cierto. Se ambienta en la India. ¿Es 'slumdog' una palabra que se utilice en general en todos los países de habla inglesa? Gracias.


 
Que yo sepa, no, al menos antes de la gran aceptación que ha tenido la pelicula, (excelente, por cierto, concuerdo contigo iinnffooss)


----------



## bolero

jarena said:


> No creo que haya una traducción literal al español ni que tenga un significado despectivo. La descripción que más se acerca a la palabra "slumdog" sería: individuo desvalido o desamparado social que vive en un barrio pobre.



En Argentina creo que el equivalente sería "villero". Es un término despectivo que hace referencia a los que viven en las villas de emergencia. Yo vi la película (excelente por cierto) y el protagonista vivía en un barrio marginal equivalente a las villas de emergencia o "villas miseria" como también les decimos aquí.


----------



## Sergio_M

almir said:


> Imagino que se podría traducir por "*paria*"



Efectivamente, como dice almir, el término más semejante es "paria". Según la R.A.E.:

*paria**.*

 (Del port. _pária_).


* 1.     * com. Persona excluida de las ventajas de que gozan las demás, e incluso de su trato, por ser considerada inferior.


* 2.     * com. *Habitante de la India, de ínfima condición social, fuera del sistema de las castas*.


----------



## chamberi

Hola,
de casualidad veo esa aclaración tuya y me pregunto si me puedes ayudar.
En un libro de piratas que transcurre en el siglo XIX, y que estoy traduciendo, a las guardias de la tarde las denominan dog.

The day was broken up into time periods:
(...) first dog watch ran from 4:00 pm to 6:00 pm, secondo dog watch ran from 6:00 pm to 8:00 pm.

Me veo incapaz de aportar traducción, lo siento.

En el libro aparece la palabra dog en otro contexto, y ahí la he traducido por perro, pero no creo que tenga sentido traducirlo así para el primer caso.

Contexto: le enviaré al alcazár donde estará más confortable. Como la posición de segundo oficial se queda vacante, se la ofrezco al señor Johnson. Él, al menos, tuvo la inteligencia de perro (dog) de no firmar vuestra petición en circulo.
 
Si me puedes echar un cable, gracias!!!! 


R. 




Txiri said:


> No por lo que yo vea. ¨Dog¨es común en la jerga callejera de EE UU, para referirse a un amigo o a un enemigo.
> 
> Tendré que ver esa película, parece interesante.


----------



## Inguca

Solo como anotación al margen, ambos son misérrimos, solo que él gana 10.000.000 de rupias en un programa de televisión...  Muy buena la película, y lo mejor es que termina bien, después de sufrir countless misfortunes a lo largo de sus jóvenes vidas.


----------



## koxol

Slum + underdog = Slumdog

Slum = A dilapidated neighborhood where many people live in a state of poverty.
Underdog = A competitor thought unlikely to win / Somebody at a disadvantage.

En la película, un chico de un barrio marginado (lo que llamarían villas en Argentina, o favelas en Brasil), compite en un programa de preguntas para ganar 20 millones de rupias.


----------



## Ullyhsses

Hay muchas palabras que pueden asociarse a slumdog . . . paria , olvidado --en el sentido social-- , etc... pero en la película significa 
chabolista , villero--en argentina-- . Es una persona que vive en un 
barrio de chabolas , o villa miseria -en argentina --. Por el desarrollo de
la pelicula ...es un Chabolista Millonario , o , Villero Millonario .


----------



## Bechy

Significa "perro de chabola millionario".


----------



## Ullyhsses

Dog en esta palabra tiene un significado simbólico : se refiere a que la gente que vive en esas áreas viven como perros . Es un matiz que se le da . Una de las palabras mas ajustadas a España sería chabolista ... y millonario es porque se hace millonario en el programa de Tv.


----------



## Juanma Andalucia

Como aportación muy curiosa sobre la pelicula, en el minuto 01:47:09,035 Erika dice en la version original "Jamal, without money…" y en la traducción española se sustituye por “Jamal, el señor esta contigo”. La pelicula está contra todo tipo de religion, sobre todo se critica las guerras religiosas en la India, por lo que no se entiende este cambio en el guión para España. ¿alguien conoce al traductor? Es para decirle dos palabritas.


----------



## alas214

Dario de Kansas said:


> Antes de que la película salió (came out?), nunca he oído el término.



Hola Darío,
Me permito una corrección a tu post:
Se dice: "Antes que la película saliera, nunca había oído el término".
"De que" es una forma errónea llamada "dequeísmo".
Los verbos cambian según la forma en que estás preguntando. 
Si fue "antes", entonces existe la posibilidad que lo hubieras escuchado o no, por lo tanto el verbo a usar es en modo Subjuntivo (saliera o saliese). 
Nunca HE oído: es pretérito perfecto, pero en este caso se usa el pretérito pluscuamperfecto (había).
Saludos.


----------



## alas214

Juanma Andalucia said:


> Como aportación muy curiosa sobre la pelicula, en el minuto 01:47:09,035 Erika dice en la version original "Jamal, without money…" y en la traducción española se sustituye por “Jamal, el señor esta contigo”. La pelicula está contra todo tipo de religion, sobre todo se critica las guerras religiosas en la India, por lo que no se entiende este cambio en el guión para España. ¿alguien conoce al traductor? Es para decirle dos palabritas.



Hola,
Una palabrita para ti, si aceptas también una corrección antes de corregir a otro:
Se dice "aporte", no aportación.
Saludos.


----------



## richard22

alas214 said:


> Hola,
> Una palabrita para ti, si aceptas también una corrección antes de corregir a otro:
> Se dice "aporte", no aportación.
> Saludos.


Creo que te debo corregir yo a tí también
Según la Real Académia de la Lengua Española aportación esta bien usado
*aportación**.*

 (Del lat. _apportatĭo, -ōnis_).


* 1.     * f. Acción y efecto de *aportar**.*

* 2.     * f. Conjunto de bienes aportados.


----------



## alas214

aporte.
(De aportar2).
1. m. aportación (‖ bienes aportados).
2. m. Contribución, participación, ayuda.
3. m. Geogr. Acción y efecto de depositar materiales un río, un glaciar, el viento, etc. Aporte fluvial, glaciar, eólico.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Bien, acabo de aprender que aportación está bien dicho, así como creo que tú también aprendiste que aporte está bien dicho.
Una buena para cada uno!!
Y no te enojes con el traductor, realmente no creo que le dejen poner su impronta en su trabajo. De hecho ella se llama Tarika en inglés y Erika en español...y tantos otros cambios.
Si puedes, trata siempre de ver (o leer) en la lengua original.
Saludos.


----------



## richard22

alas214 said:


> aporte.
> 
> Bien, acabo de aprender que aportación está bien dicho, así como creo que tú también aprendiste que aporte está bien dicho.
> Una buena para cada uno!!
> Y no te enojes con el traductor, realmente no creo que le dejen poner su impronta en su trabajo. De hecho ella se llama Tarika en inglés y Erika en español...y tantos otros cambios.
> Si puedes, trata siempre de ver (o leer) en la lengua original.
> Saludos.



  Pues creíste mal, ya sabía que aporte estaba bien, tan solo lo hice porque creo que hay que estar seguro antes de corregir a alguien.


----------



## lephacale

Yo lo traduciría como "El indigente millonario"


----------



## alas214

Ok, gracias por la honestidad.
Nunca la había escuchado y realmente me "sonaba" muy mal, por eso la corrección.
En adelante me voy a asegurar con diccionario antes de corregir "por el oído".
Gracias nuevamente, y sigo aprendiendo.
Saludos.


----------



## Juanma Andalucia

Nueva aportación: La traducción en español era la correcta; he consultado en el foro hindi (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1387995) y, por tanto, debo rectificar: el traductor español lo ha hecho perfectamente; al contrario que otros traductores, que no han traducido la parte en hindi.


----------



## alas214

Muy bueno tu aporte!, Gracias.


----------



## Juanma Andalucia

Alas214: para nada me molesta que me corrijan, pero con razón y, por supuesto, admitiendo que te corrijan a ti también: No tienes razón, la expresión "antes de que" es perfectamente válida y no es dequeismo, infórmate y si sigues sin enterderlo, pregúntame a mí o a Darío. También es válida la palabra aportación, y su significado es el que se quiere utilizar en esa frase.
Y ya puestos, aprovecho para corregirte: después de coma no van mayúsculas (", Gracias.") . Además, en el DRAE que tanto te gusta usar para los demás, no existe la expresión "Ok" que tú usas (y es que a mí "me suena" mal contaminar la lengua española). Y hay más cosas, que puestos a corregir chuminadas, me pido el primero...


----------



## pedroRK1

*A**ntes de que *corrijas algo, infórmate. De dequeísmo, nada, monada.


----------



## bandini

Bueno no quiero apartarme mucho fuera del tema pero he oido decir que la gente de la india se ofende mucho por este título.


----------



## anatetrujilloa

alas214 said:


> Hola Darío,
> Me permito una corrección a tu post:
> Se dice: "Antes que la película saliera, nunca había oído el término".
> "De que" es una forma errónea llamada "dequeísmo".
> Los verbos cambian según la forma en que estás preguntando.
> Si fue "antes", entonces existe la posibilidad que lo hubieras escuchado o no, por lo tanto el verbo a usar es en modo Subjuntivo (saliera o saliese).
> Nunca HE oído: es pretérito perfecto, pero en este caso se usa el pretérito pluscuamperfecto (había).
> Saludos.



de hecho es correcto decir "antes de" y "existe la posibilidad de".  El "queismo" también es un vicio del lenguaje.


----------



## runacacha

Me parece que la propuesta de Almir, paria, está muy bien. De paria a millonario.


----------



## albertovidal

"Villero millonario" ("villero" es el residente en una villa miseria) es como diríamos en Argentina.


----------

